# Do you wear a wristwatch?



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's the only form of jewelry I ever wear... or can stand to wear... and I wear one almost all the time. I've collected about 35 of them over the years.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Hypothetically, yes. I have several watches, the thing is that none of them work right now <_<

One is a nice vintage Omega automatic but the second hand keeps getting stuck... most likely just needs cleaning, but there isn't a good watch maker in my town AFAIK.

Another one is a quartz watch that seems to have run out of batteries, but the back plate is attached with retarded proprietary screws so I guess I have to take that to the jeweller some day.


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

I usually have my smartphone with me on which i can check the time, so i feel a wristwatch is a bit superfluous. I tend to keep an old digital watch (with the band removed) in my pocket while i'm at work since i usually work in conditions not suitable for having a phone on me.


----------



## Hollie Beth (Apr 15, 2018)

I wear a watch. It's more convenient than having to pull my phone out whenever I want to look at the time.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

No, I don't like wearing things on my wrists and I have a phone if I need to know what time it is.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Never, ever. Have not. Will not.

l may not have been old enough since everyone had phones by the time l was out of high school to truly understand the need for a watch, had l been in a situation where l was taking public transport to work every day l don't see any other option pre-cell phones.

l don't wear much on my body so l probably would've still tried to avoid it.

Right up to the tail end of the 90s a friend and l would check our receipts when out to guesstimate the time. If we needed to be exact we'd check somewhere. Everything worked out fine.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of how they look on me (no matter how pretty the watch is!) but I don't mind them on other people at all and I could warm up to the idea of wearing one I wanted. It's just that I also don't have a need for one at the moment and I don't particularly like how they feel on me either. Though ironically, I have no problem wearing chokers lol.


----------



## Swiss Miss (Jun 6, 2018)

It might seem blasphemous for someone Swiss, but I don't wear a watch. There is just no need when my phone can tell me the time. I appreciate the art of watchmaking, but it's outdated.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, I wouldn't know what day it is, let alone time, without it. :laughing:


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't.


----------

